# [Hadopi] 8 raisons de dire oui à Hadopi

## Neuromancien

Bonjour,

Il est rassurant de voir qu'il reste encore des gens sensés sur Internet. Un expert reconnu du Web 3.0 montre le bien-fondé de la loi Hadopi. A lire absolument !

----------

## truc

pfiew.. c'est une blague, je ne l'ai compris qu'à la fin de l'article!

 :Razz: 

----------

## titoucha

Pourtant c'est bien marqué au début en rouge et en gros qu'il faut prendre ça au deuxième degré.   :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

Ils sont un tas dans les commentaires à l'article à pas avoir pigés. Amusant

----------

## truc

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Pourtant c'est bien marqué au début en rouge et en gros qu'il faut prendre ça au deuxième degré.  

 

Ouais, mais au début de l'article je lisais en diagonale!, c'est qu'à la fin que j'ai vu (par chance?) qu'il ne faillait pas!

----------

## Mickael

 *truc wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*   Pourtant c'est bien marqué au début en rouge et en gros qu'il faut prendre ça au deuxième degré.   
> 
> Ouais, mais au début de l'article je lisais en diagonale!, c'est qu'à la fin que j'ai vu (par chance?) qu'il ne faillait pas!

 

 :Very Happy:   *Quote:*   

> Cette tribune n'est qu'un trait d'humour. Il est donc inutile d'assassiner son auteur dans les commentaires, il n'est qu'un vieil ami de Michel l'informaticien. Merci de lire intégralement les articles, et non en diagonale.

 

L'article + commentaires de Truc = rigolade assurée  :Smile: 

----------

## truc

 *Mickael wrote:*   

>    *Quote:*   Cette tribune n'est qu'un trait d'humour. Il est donc inutile d'assassiner son auteur dans les commentaires, il n'est qu'un vieil ami de Michel l'informaticien. Merci de lire intégralement les articles, et non en diagonale. 
> 
> L'article + commentaires de Truc = rigolade assurée 

 

Euh, bah c'est justement ce que je disais! La référence à la note de l'article me semblait clair!

 *Quote:*   

> au début de l'article je lisais en diagonale! c'est qu'à la fin que j'ai vu (par chance?) qu'il ne faillait pas!

 

Où implicitement, la fin de la phrase était 'lire en diagonale', mais bon, j'vais devoir ajouter une notice sur mes messages aussi pour ne pas les lire en diagonales?  :Wink: 

J'avais même ajouté que j'avais vu cette seconde note par chance! (je lisais encore en diagonale à ce moment...)...

----------

## Neuromancien

Il y a qui sont tombés dans le panneau !   :Smile: 

J'ai bien aimé :

 *Quote:*   

> Ainsi, mon adresse IP est 192.168.1.1.

 

Les autres chroniques de Jean-René Craypion, consultant Web 2.0 (jusqu'au Web 9.0 en fait  :Smile:  ) sont pas mal non plus.

----------

